# ames perf. '65-'66 deluxe sport steering wheel



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

hey, just wanna know anyones hands on opinion of this reproduction steering wheel. ames generally gives accurate descriptions of their products, but i would like to hear from someone who has one. thanks.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Haven't seen it, but '65 and '66 deluxe wheels are totally different from each other. Year specific. The '65 has a horn ring, the '66 does not. The '65 also has metal inserts on the rim, and is a different shape than the '66. The imitation wood custom wheel is the same for both years.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

I have the a249wa which is the grant wood wheel. I think it looks great but I'm not driving a GTO where anybody cares. The dash looks darker due to the shine. The wheel is close to the same color and has different shades of wood. I don't know if I'm gonna seal it like the dash or not.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> Haven't seen it, but '65 and '66 deluxe wheels are totally different from each other. Year specific. The '65 has a horn ring, the '66 does not. The '65 also has metal inserts on the rim, and is a different shape than the '66. The imitation wood custom wheel is the same for both years.


my mistake, i meant the custom sport steering wheel. (woodgrain).


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is mine from the Parts Place.

Their notes and Ames' notes both say the wood is a shade lighter than original. Plus the '66 didn't have polished chrome spokes like these, they were brushed originally. '67 were polished chrome, I believe.

without flash


with a white LED flash


----------



## Miami Ragtop (Feb 15, 2011)

The pictures MaL sent are very accurate. I bought one of these "wood" wheels from Ames and it looks just like the pictures.


----------



## sr71 (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry MaL you're backwards on that. The 66 wheel spokes are chrome and the 67 is brushed.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The wheel looks great, but it's that bright yellow shifter that's got my attention!!!


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Sr71, It was in my noggin but flipped. Thanks!
Geeteeoh, that's just tape protecting new chrome haha


----------

